# Video of the accident earlier, who's at fault?



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

It's a grainy video until the bank of america allows me to use their security cameras since no one is inside their hub.

I knocked on someones door and got a very grainy video but you can see some.

I was pulled out of the gas station and she came flying out of the left lane to pass me on the right side.

She said I thought I was turning into her lane so that's why she passed me on the right. But theres still a good 3 seconds of me in that lane before she hits me.

And just so it's clear I'm turning from one gas station to another to get air in my tire. The first gas stations air pump didn't work.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yyqx8wkl0xsij1z/20200713_124730.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Couldn’t load the video to Dropbox; said there’s an error. You can upload as a file from your pictures, I believe. Also, you could have added this video, (or anything in the way of evidence that you are able to obtain) to your existing thread re this accident. That would make it easier to follow for readers.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Don't you already have a thread about this?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> Don't you already have a thread about this?


This was his second thread; I think there are actually three.


----------

